
Interview with Editor of Business Insider: 'There Are No Must-Read Publications' - Futurebot
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/interview-with-henry-blodget-editor-of-business-insider-a-1092698.html
======
vonnik
Says notorious aggregator.... I kind of disagree with Blodget. There are
actually several must-read publications. Der Spiegel, the publication
interviewing him, is one of them. They publish ground-breaking reporting
several times a year. And that distinguishes them from many other news
organizations, including Business Insider. So the real question is: How
frequently can one publication succeed at being a must-read? And the deeper
insight, I suppose, is that the Internet unbundled publications as such, so
that now you only have must-read articles that surface in other companies'
platforms, like Facebook's news feed...

~~~
qrendel
> _now you only have must-read articles that surface in other companies '
> platforms_

As it should be, imo. There never really were must-read publications so much
as publications frequently containing must-read articles, and the amount of
such material makes it so you can't get to everything even with a lot of time
dedicated to reading and staying on top of things. Aggregators (e.g. HN) and
review articles are (at least partial) solutions to this problem.

For that matter, a lot of "mere" comments and discussion threads on articles
are more "must-read" than the median article even in a good publication. If
the article itself is mediocre, the commentary on it may still contain
valuable discussion, which is (part of) why you end up with effects like
people tending to read top comments before, or instead of, reading the
article. Another reason being to determine if the article was even "must-read"
in the first place. Aggregation is great, what's really needed is better ways
of separating the wheat from the chaff, across all publications and media
types, including comments and entries on obscure blogs...

